# Icône Macintosh HD au démarrage



## LeRoro (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
L'autre soir j'ai éteint mon iMac Alu normalement, après une journée normale.
Or le lendemain en l'allumant il m'a affiché une icône "Macintosh HD" au milieu de l'écran, avec une petite flèche en dessous, sur laquelle j'ai dû cliquer pour le faire démarrer.
Depuis il me refait la même chose à chaque démarrage : je suis obligé de cliquer à chaque fois sur "Macintosh HD" pour démarrer mon Mac. Je n'ai aucun autre DD connecté à l'ordi.
Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe, je n'ai absolument pas modifié le système de mon Mac.

Merci de m'aider pour cette étrange affaire.


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour , va dans les Preferences Systeme / Disque de demarage / Clique sur Macintosh HD , et mets redemarrer.


Si cela ne resoud pas le probleme, allume ton Imac, et reste appué sur ALT + POME + P + R  au demarrage, jusqu a ce que ton Imac redemarre 3 fois.


----------



## LeRoro (15 Mai 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide!
J'ai essayé de resélectionner l'icône "Macintosh HD" dans Préférences->Démarrage, hélas ça ne change rien.
Pour la manip ALT + POME + P + R au démarrage, ça marche sur le coup : il démarre directement sans rien me demander, mais au démarrage suivant ça recommence. Par contre si je laisse les touches enfoncées ça ne redémarre pas (ni 1 fois ni 3 fois).


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

n'aurais tu pas la touche "alt" coincée sur ton clavier ? 

essaye d'allumer ton mac sans clavier, pour voir.....


----------



## LeRoro (15 Mai 2008)

J'ai vérifié toutes les touches du clavier, j'ai aussi essayé de démarrer sans clavier, hélas ça ne change rien...
Je viens aussi de remarquer que mon Mac réagissait avec beaucoup de lenteur, parfois même pas du tout, à la télécommande (c'est arrivé d'un coup).
C'est très étrange....
Je vais remettre tout le système en place avec Time Machine, parce que là ça commence à faire beaucoup. Comme ça je verrai bien si c'est matériel ou logiciel.
Merci pour votre aide, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mai 2008)

LeRoro a dit:


> J'ai vérifié toutes les touches du clavier, j'ai aussi essayé de démarrer sans clavier, hélas ça ne change rien...
> Je viens aussi de remarquer que mon Mac réagissait avec beaucoup de lenteur, parfois même pas du tout, à la télécommande (c'est arrivé d'un coup).
> C'est très étrange....
> Je vais remettre tout le système en place avec Time Machine, parce que là ça commence à faire beaucoup. Comme ça je verrai bien si c'est matériel ou logiciel.
> Merci pour votre aide, je vous tiens au courant.


 
Je ne pense pas que ce soit logiciel, puisque cela merdouille AVANT que MacOs ne se charge....

que se passe t il lorsque tu essaye le reset pram ?

il faut bien garder alt+cmd+p+r appuyés dès l'allumage du mac... et ensuite tu attends d'avoir entendu 3 "boings" avant de relacher


----------



## LeRoro (15 Mai 2008)

Lorsque je démarre avec les touches ALT + CMD + P + R enfoncées dès l'allumage, il ne me demande pas de cliquer sur le disque. Il démarre normalement et j'arrive sur le bureau comme d'habitude. Mais j'ai beau laisser les 4 touches enfoncées, j'arrive tjrs sur le bureau, sans entendre le moindre "boings" (hormis l'unique bruit qu'il fait tjrs au démarrage).


----------



## wip (15 Mai 2008)

Un souci de pile (la pile de ton mac)?

Ton mac est-il à l'heure si tu n'est pas connecté à internet ?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mai 2008)

quel clavier as tu ?


----------



## LeRoro (15 Mai 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> quel clavier as tu ?



Le clavier filaire de base vendu avec les iMac Alu.


----------



## LeRoro (15 Mai 2008)

Bon j'ai tout écrasé avec une sauvegarde Time Machine (d'avant le problème) et maintenant tout fonctionne correctement.
SAUF que maintenant l'ordi démarre très lentement (une grosse fatigue après la restauration?)


----------



## LeRoro (16 Mai 2008)

Bon j'ai fait qq ALT+CMD+P+R au démarrage, puis j'ai débranché tous les périphérique et j'ai laissé l'ordi se reposer (tte la nuit) et maintenant tout est rentré dans l'odre!


----------



## bluestar (2 Septembre 2008)

Je viens juste d'avoir ce problème....rien à faire.......toujours l'icone macintisch hd au démarrage

quelqun a une idée?


----------



## bluestar (2 Septembre 2008)

meme problème, meme solution! Moi aussi le problème s'est résorbé de lui meme...

Bizarre!


----------

